

34% of IT workers have gained more than 10 lbs. in their current positions - edw519
http://blog.channelinsider.com/content001/channel_chatter/it_workers_weigh_in_on_health_habits.html

======
art_wells
I've actually started losing weight now. The trick was getting
keyboard/monitor stand that can be adjusting to the standing position. It's
not that we have to stay in one place, it's the sitting:
<http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/DyeHard/story?id=3922069>

------
neilc
There are lots of other jobs that involve minimal physical activity -- I think
a major factor is that some IT workers have pretty poor diets and don't get
much physical activity outside of work. Obviously that's a stereotype to some
degree, but I think there's at least some truth to it.

------
Prrometheus
Maybe they should shift to a different position. Several times a day, even.

------
maxwell_smart
On average, a man will tend to gain about 1 lb per year as they age. I wonder
if 34% of IT workers have been in their current position for around 10 years?

~~~
rrival
Or if 33% remained the same weight. And the other 33% lost 10lbs.

